# So I messed up... Need help with fixing a screw mistake



## cdnstudentwoodworker (Feb 16, 2014)

No pictures until tommorow , i was working on my roll top desk. Where the side of the desk that has the curved dado for the tambour door , i was screwing the top of the case down. Lacking a brain at that moment i screwed to close to the front edge and the pointy end of the screw went through the dado and would block the movement of the door. This wouldnt be a big deal but the screw had been plugged with a wooden dowel before i noticed. Both sides of the desk are like this. Any help on how to remove the screw would be appreciated.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Dremel tool?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Just grind the protruding ends off. Dremel tool, die grinder, etc.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good ideas above as well.

Maybe a hack saw?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

If you can still remove the screw ,it would look cleaner if you just shorten it and screw it back in,if it's not accessible,then carefully grind it,don't forget to wear eye protection.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

> Just grind the protruding ends off. Dremel tool, die grinder, etc.
> 
> - gfadvm


+1
Been there done that.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> Good ideas above as well.
> 
> Maybe a hack saw?
> 
> - waho6o9


Wahoo,I just found a use for my electric narrow belt sander :


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice sander Ken.


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Probably going to have to sacrifice a forstner bit and drill out the plug one size bigger so that you can unscrew the screw and put a new plug back in. I recommend using a forstner bit because it will leave a clean hole to re-plug.
You may be able to put a smaller screw back in the same hole that doesn't protrude into the dado.
The reason I say sacrifice the forstner bit is because when the bit hits the screw it may ruin the point or cutting edge, be careful so that you can get both holes from the one bit.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Carefully center-punch the center of the dowel and use a bit about half the diameter of the plug to put a hole in the punched location. Work carefully and start stepping up to larger diameter bits and drill bigger and bigger holes until almost all the dowel is gone. If you're lucky, the remaining dowel pieces will crumble and fall out.

If the remnants of the dowel don't want to give way there's still hope. If you used wood glue to install it, heat up some vinegar and dab it into the hole. Repeat this operation until the remains of the dowel can be pried out with a gentle nudge from an awl.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

This is why in wooden boat construction (bright work, planking) it is (was) customary to use varnish to stick the plugs in, rather than glue.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

When this happens I take a sheetrock screw and just drive into the center of the plug. When the point of the sheetrock screw hits the other screw head the plug will come loose and you can remove it and the screw. You may have to re-drill the plug hole to clean it up.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

+1 Bondo, but of course you've got to catch it before the glue cures, if you're under 24 hours, a heat gun might bring it loose for the screw trick to work


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I have no better ideas than those above, but I'm impressed with the array of solutions provided. I like reading this kind of thread to learn how to deal with problems in the future, even if they're not exactly THIS problem. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## jacksteel (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## cdnstudentwoodworker (Feb 16, 2014)

Best option was to use a small drill bit to locate the square recess in the screw and then drill out the plug , dremel tool didnt work out , bought one just to try it!


----------

